# Rough surf fishing???



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I am READY for some Pompano (and other) from the surf. Is it worth fishing in the rough surf and winds we are having right now? Monday I was at the surf east of Navarre Pier from 9 am till 1:30 pm. Caught nothing but small Catfish. Saw several shark running close to the beach. But. Is it worth continuing fishing the surf? Perhaps I'm not doing something right?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano are sight hunters. If the water is turbid and murky, fishing for pomps is going to be tough. Catfish dont mind... haha. The only thing I ever catch in rough surf is catfish and whiting.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Best pomp fishing I've ever had was really big rough surf before it gets dirty. After it gets dirty pack it up and head for the intercostal or the bar.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Flat calm and really ruff tends to kinda suck. I like fishing a pretty decent surf with clear water. But I don't always get to fish on those perfect days. So far this year I have been forced to fish in rough and muddy to stained water conditions. I haven't done all that bad. So if you can get your weight to hold ,go for it.


----------

